# OCD-ni Vs. BMW 1 Series: 5 day Full Correction Detail.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*OCD-ni & Zaino Vs. BMW 1 Series: 5 day Full Correction Detail.*

Remember to join our Facebook page….

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/OCD-ni-Orchard-County-Detailing/119988034680067?ref=ts

This week, I had a White 2008 BMW 1 Series book in for a Full External Correction and Interior Detail. The car had been well looked after by its new owner but was suffering from dull lifeless paint and RDS and the interior was generally quite grubby. The new owner has clayed the car and has a careful regular wash method but wanted the car detailed so they could maintain the shine. This is the car on arrival:





































As usual I used my normal wash methods as stated below. The wheels were not taken off as access was sufficient to totally clean both them and the arches by just jacking the car up. The sound deadening was removed to avoid getting too much water into it and damaging it. Engine totally degreased and washed. Also the exhaust was cleaned and polished using Britemax Twins and various cloths and wire wool grades.

Wheels:




































Arches:
































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Exhaust:






















































Transport wax residue 2 yeas after the car was made!!


















Engine Bay:









First we must carefully remove the wildlife!!



























After washing the car was moved into the studio, dried and this is what greeted me once the lights were switched on!!!
































































Deep horizontal scratches:


















Now onto the correction:

Firstly its out with the paint gauge to check everything is in order and no surprises. The car was showing healthy factory consistent readings so its on with the correction!. Firstly I taped up all areas that need protecting and decided on how best to tackle this beast.

Taped up and ready to go:









Finally I got a perfect combo of

•	3M Yellow waffle pad with Maguire's #105 (2 pea sized blobs and for nasty areas I used 3M Fast Cut Plus again on a 3M yellow waffle pad.
•	By routine for correction was:
Spread at 600rpm 
Begin working at 1200rpm, light pressure to get residue evenly spread to start correction.
Work at 2000rpm, medium pressure working up to heavy pressure towards the end.
As residue began to go clear, reduce pressure for a couple of final passes at 2000rpm. 
Reduce speed to 1200rpm.
•	Then for perfecting the finish, 3M Yellow waffle pad with Maguire's #205 worked until all marks were taken care of.
Finally to sharpen the Finish I used 3M Perfect-it Machine polish on a Blue 3M waffle pad using the following method.
Spread at 600rpm
Start at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow movements evenly spreading the polish
Work at 1500rpm, medium pressure with steady movements. Then finally reducing pressure whilst speeding up machine movement
Refine at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow to medium movement.
Finally, burnish at 900rpm, with slow machine movements, with very light pressure.
Here are my Pictures.

Rear Quarter P/S:






























































Bonnet:































































Door P/S:









RDS after first pass:









Removed:


















Wing P/S:



























After correction:



























Bootlid:




































Rear Quarter D/S:




































Deep RDS Before:









After:









Deep RDS Before:









After:









Very Deep RDS:









After, Not totally removed but I would rather feather it out than leave a panel with a low spot:









Roof:









Engine Bay finished:









Interior:

Now the correction is finished, My attention turned to the interior. Generally it was clean with the 2 front seats being slightly grubby so here is my process:

•	Initial vacuum to remove dirt. 
•	Then all surfaces steam cleaned and scrubbed
•	Test patches checked. All ok!
•	Roof lining wiped with dilute Megs APC and a cloth then dry foam interior cleaner used and vacced with extractor.
•	Carpets scrubbed with Autosmart interior cleaner and wiped clean then wet vacced and re wiped.
•	Stubborn patches worked with steam cleaner and re-extracted and wiped clean.
•	All leather cleaned with Gliptone leather cleaner and then fed with Gliptone leather conditioner.



















After driver seat and foot well:






















































Once everything was completed the car was dusted down and every panel was IPA wiped, inspected and any remedial work was carried out and rechecked. Then it was outside and given a quick wash to remove all dust and then LSP was added. Today the LSP was a full Zaino treatment which consisted of:
•	3 layers of Z2 with ZFX
•	Z6 wipe down between coats
•	Z8 final wipe down.
•	Clear seal applied to wheels and panels.

Here are the final pictures.





















































































































































































Thanks for looking and as usual all C&C welcome.
Rollo. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work there fella

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work again Ronnie :thumb: superb gloss from a difficult colour, particually in this one;


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superb job!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks. Funny thing was it was only booked in for a minor correction and gloss but as usual I got a bit carried away!!! I was amazed at how well the car came up really chuffed with this one.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work bud


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

excellent work!
Car looks great!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

That looks fantastic! Such a lovely finish on such an unforgiving colour!

I miss my 1er, very underated car and look stunning a a 3 door. I wanted a white one, but I couldn't find one that wasn't covered in dirty looking scuffs. So I ended up with this one instead.....


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Excellent work, looks great! Couple of questions as I am working on my own 3 door 1 series M sport:

1. What did you use to get that nice finish on the rear lower skirt (grey plastic)

2. What was the smallest pad you needed? The bumpers / parking sensors look a bit tricky!

Thanks

Simon :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there Simon. hope this helps!

1. What did you use to get that nice finish on the rear lower skirt (grey plastic)

I just buffed it when refining the rest of the bumper.

2. What was the smallest pad you needed? The bumpers / parking sensors look a bit tricky!

the smallest pad I use is a 75mm pad these are perfect for all the awkward spots...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic end result Ronnie, hat off to you!!!! Excellent shots of those nasty swirl marks:thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Realy enjoyed reading this one:thumb:nice turnaround Ronnie:thumb::thumb:


----------



## SamVx (May 20, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> 1. What did you use to get that nice finish on the rear lower skirt (grey plastic)
> 
> I just buffed it when refining the rest of the bumper.


Did you use any product on it?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yep Megs#205 which took all the marks out very easily.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Impressive work Ronnie,the Detailing ship is sailing into Northern Ireland!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

top Job fella:thumb:

and check out the fancy floor mat's


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Top Work Again :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

That looks well worth the effort in the final shots Ronnie...........:thumb:

They are great little cars the BMW 1 Series and the M Sport looks the part even in white...........:car:

Zaino really works well on the lighter coloured cars I think, especially working with the Z6 inbetween coats........:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work guys and a very nice write up to go with it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great work as alway lads.
And thanks for sharing.
Gordon.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work, thanks for all the pictures and info


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh christ my mates is like that. I attempted correction on a DA and soent 8 hours on the bonnet, it looked worse that that did. Gave up in the end.

Ive moved onto rotary since, dont think ill attemp it again but ... yellow 3M pad???!!! I was thinking more along the lines of Yello Hex Logic pad.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Cracking job Ronnie. I've got a Carbon Black one to sort out soon and you've given me some useful pointers. Cheers Matey :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks for all the great comments.


----------

